# Anyone Been Contacted by a Deceased Loved One?



## Zoom-boing

Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?


----------



## jan

Contacted...no...but I've had dreams where we've had quite a nice visit and I woke up the next morning feeling as if I was actually with them in person.  It was a visit of sorts...via dreamland.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yeah, I haven't had any dreams yet either.  (lots of family loss the past month).  Actually, I haven't had any dreams at all for quite a bit but that might be because I've been fall into bed and zonk out tired lately.  

A few years after my one sil died the hubs was in the family room and he sat and watched as small clock that belonged to her just fell off the shelf.  He said it wasn't near the edge, no cat around, nothing.  It looked as if someone pushed it.  Hmmmm ....


----------



## MaryL

I have never been contacted from beyond the grave by any loved ones, but to be honest, I haven't even tried. The more one thinks about the departed, the more depressed and heartbroken one gets. 
 I found that I dreamt less of the ones I cared most about after they passed. Why that is, I don't know,  it seems contrary to my own wishes. I want to see them again, but they are just gone, gone FOREVER. And we have to move on. I don't know why, but for me personally, that is the case. Wishes, hopes spirituality are figments of the living imagination.


----------



## Meister

MaryL said:


> I have never been contacted from beyond the grave by any loved ones, but to be honest, I haven't even tried. The more one thinks about the departed, the more depressed and heartbroken one gets.
> I found that I dreamt less of the ones I cared most about after they passed. Why that is, I don't know,  it seems contrary to my own wishes. I want to see them again, but they are just gone, gone FOREVER. And we have to move on. I don't know why, but for me personally, that is the case. Wishes, hopes spirituality are figments of the living imagination.



You and I see things quite differently.


----------



## 007

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



Nope. But, I've even taken my digital voice recorder over to the grave yard and tried to get an EVP from either my brother or father, both of whom are buried side by side, and Dad just passing away last October. I thought if anyone would or could it would be my Dad. We talked regularly about the paranormal and both watched the ghost hunting shows.

Oddly enough though, I had my cat of twenty years put to sleep here in this house, and as he slipped away with his head in my hands, I told him to "stay here," and sometimes I think I catch a glimpse of him out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.


----------



## Zoom-boing

R.C. Christian said:


> Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.



Care to elaborate some?


----------



## Mr. H.

Only in dreams. My brother was the most recent and that was 15 years ago. I woke up bawling my eyes out. 

Oh- I dated a gal whose boss had recently died. They were quite close (professionally). She told me that in no uncertain terms that she was contacted and it was an audible and physical interaction. 
Don't remember the details, that was like 35 years ago. No reason to doubt her whatsoever.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well so far, no one has gotten any anything from anyone who recently died.  

There was this ... we were over my brother's (he is living in my parents house ... that was the only way my dad would consider moving to the retirement place ... he refused to sell the house so my brother agreed to move into the house) in the basement where my dad had an office.  My oldest and youngest daughters and my oldest brother were looking through stuff.  My dad was a numbers guy and a saver of things... mostly things that had to do with numbers.  Found a copybook from the 1950's with numbers, numbers, numbers written on every page.  Couldn't figure it out ... till my husband said "it's an amortization chart for the mortgage".  Yup, he was a numbers guy alright.  Anyway, they found a handheld Yahtzee game I had given my dad several years back.  They tried for a solid 5 minutes to get it to work ... turn on, spin, anything.  Batteries were shot.  Put it back in the draw.  Ten minutes later, without anyone touching it (it was back in the drawer and they were looking at other things) the game started the sound it makes when someone pushes the 'spin' button.  Did this two or three times then stopped.   My kids were fascinated; my brother?  Not so much.  He made a beeline outta there.  lol

So far, that's it.  Hmmm ... electronic-type things never cut it for me when it comes to the dead trying to communicate.  There's usually a logically explanation for it. But I'm open to the possibility that I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr. H.

I know my account isn't very interesting but if it's any consolation, I did get laid that night.


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



other then my pets, i have no loved ones beyond the grave. 


I dreamed about a not so loved one last night....and it was just as disturbing as when they were alive. Funny, you memory jogged with this thread.... i did not remember it until just not.....


----------



## hortysir

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



Twice, actually.

1st time was when I was about 9yrs old.
I was asleep at my paternal grandmother's house (in Virginia) when, for whatever reason, I woke up and saw my maternal great-grandmother (in Alabama) standing at the foot of my bed.
We got the phone call the next morning.

2nd time I had been staying in a hotel for vacation and was driving back to it when I saw my (previously mentioned paternal) grandma waving at me from a bus stop.
The light on my hotel room phone was blinking when I got there.


----------



## SayMyName

I really can't say that I have been contacted by any dead people at all.


----------



## Gracie

Yes....but from my fur babies, not humans.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> Yes....but from my fur babies, not humans.



How did your pets communicate with you?


----------



## Zoom-boing

hortysir said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice, actually.
> 
> 1st time was when I was about 9yrs old.
> I was asleep at my paternal grandmother's house (in Virginia) when, for whatever reason, I woke up and saw my maternal great-grandmother (in Alabama) standing at the foot of my bed.
> We got the phone call the next morning.
> 
> 2nd time I had been staying in a hotel for vacation and was driving back to it when I saw my (previously mentioned paternal) grandma waving at me from a bus stop.
> The light on my hotel room phone was blinking when I got there.
Click to expand...



Ooo, reading those I got teh goosebumps!

I wish I'd have an encounter or two like yours.  I haven't even dreamed about the four people who recently died ... not one single thing.  Is that weird?  I think it is.  Of course, I'm not sleeping great either, waking up often throughout the night.


----------



## Sunshine

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



No, but if I thought he had hidden a fortune somewhere, I would be trying my darndest to conjure him up.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Zoom-boing said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate some?
Click to expand...


I've lost a lot of family in the last 10 years. 

As a skeptic back in 2006 I was invited to a gathering of people with a psychic medium. The intent was to talk to deceased relatives. What I was told to do was to simply think of 2 deceased relatives all day and bring those thoughts to the meeting. The meeting was in a basement with the all light completely blocked off like a cave. When the lights went out it began. 

I'd been thinking of my uncle and my Grandfather. My uncle had a particularly uncommon name of "Orven". 

As this progressed the medium sensed she was getting something from someone named Orven. So I said yes, that is the name I was thinking of, but before she could receive his message in full, it was occluded by a stronger message from Robert, the first name of my grandfather, the 2nd name I was thinking of, and then it unfolded. What follows was mind blowing. 

She said that Robert was joking and saying he'd never be to a raising of the dead before which fits his joking personality. He continued to prove his existence to me by telling the medium that I used to build tree houses all over his land. At this point, my jaw dropped. Then he went on to specifically describe the biggest tree house I ever constructed as a boy in the mid 80's. A 12 by 12 blue platform 20 feet between 4 trees. To a tee. 

I'd never me this medium before in my life or disclosed any names or to anyone else. There is no possibility that the psychic could have known this information. 

I've had other paranormal experiences but this one was the most mind blowing and personal.


----------



## Zoom-boing

R.C. Christian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lost a lot of family in the last 10 years.
> 
> As a skeptic back in 2006 I was invited to a gathering of people with a psychic medium. The intent was to talk to deceased relatives. What I was told to do was to simply think of 2 deceased relatives all day and bring those thoughts to the meeting. The meeting was in a basement with the all light completely blocked off like a cave. When the lights went out it began.
> 
> I'd been thinking of my uncle and my Grandfather. My uncle had a particularly uncommon name of "Orven".
> 
> As this progressed the medium sensed she was getting something from someone named Orven. So I said yes, that is the name I was thinking of, but before she could receive his message in full, it was occluded by a stronger message from Robert, the first name of my grandfather, the 2nd name I was thinking of, and then it unfolded. What follows was mind blowing.
> 
> She said that Robert was joking and saying he'd never be to a raising of the dead before which fits his joking personality. He continued to prove his existence to me by telling the medium that I used to build tree houses all over his land. At this point, my jaw dropped. Then he went on to specifically describe the biggest tree house I ever constructed as a boy in the mid 80's. A 12 by 12 blue platform 20 feet between 4 trees. To a tee.
> 
> I'd never me this medium before in my life or disclosed any names or to anyone else. There is no possibility that the psychic could have known this information.
> 
> I've had other paranormal experiences but this one was the most mind blowing and personal.
Click to expand...


omG, that is amazing!!  Thank you for sharing.  I got even more goosebumps reading that.  I've thought about going to a medium just to see what would happen.  They'd probably look at me like "what do you mean four people died within three weeks of each other??"  and they'd then have a hard time hearing who was talking cause they'd all be talking over each other!  

Did your experiences give you any type of relief or peace of mind or anything because you knew that those who were gone were still there in spirit?


----------



## R.C. Christian

I've got more if anyone is open minded enough to hear them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I am.


----------



## R.C. Christian

When I was five or six years old I stayed at my grandparent's house a lot. This was circa 1975. In the summer of that year at about 0300 I was awakened by the Jack Russel Terrier. It was barking at something I couldn't see so I crawled out of bed and and wandered into the kitchen. Before me stood a black mass in the form of a man. Scared, I ran back to the room with the dog barking. I put my covers over my eyes and this thing just peered down and disappeared. These things are usually considered demonic and I've been having that flashback ever since. Never saw it again. 

It's what is commonly known as a shadow person, usually demonic. I don't know what it was but I saw it. There is no rational explanation for it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



I took some magic mushrooms once and talked to Jim Morrison

Does that count?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Skull Pilot said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some magic mushrooms once and talked to Jim Morrison
> 
> Does that count?
Click to expand...


Counts as a good time!


----------



## SuMar

My mom passed July 10, 2006. Sometimes when I dream, it will be here in current time and whatever is going on whether it's with my family or something else, my mom is in the dream as if she never passed at all.

Now, I don't think it was her contacting me, I just believe it was just a dream expressing how much I miss her and wish she was still a part of my everyday life.


----------



## Againsheila

After my little brother died, I was sitting on my bed in my room, alone, crying.  I felt someone pat my shoulder as if they were sitting beside me and trying to comfort me.  No one else was in the room.  I even turned around to look.  Probably just my imagination, but it sure felt real.


----------



## Againsheila

R.C. Christian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lost a lot of family in the last 10 years.
> 
> *As a skeptic back in 2006 I was invited to a gathering of people with a psychic medium. The intent was to talk to deceased relatives. What I was told to do was to simply think of 2 deceased relatives all day and bring those thoughts to the meeting. *The meeting was in a basement with the all light completely blocked off like a cave. When the lights went out it began.
> 
> I'd been thinking of my uncle and my Grandfather. My uncle had a particularly uncommon name of "Orven".
> 
> As this progressed the medium sensed she was getting something from someone named Orven. So I said yes, that is the name I was thinking of, but before she could receive his message in full, it was occluded by a stronger message from Robert, the first name of my grandfather, the 2nd name I was thinking of, and then it unfolded. What follows was mind blowing.
> 
> She said that Robert was joking and saying he'd never be to a raising of the dead before which fits his joking personality. He continued to prove his existence to me by telling the medium that I used to build tree houses all over his land. At this point, my jaw dropped. Then he went on to specifically describe the biggest tree house I ever constructed as a boy in the mid 80's. A 12 by 12 blue platform 20 feet between 4 trees. To a tee.
> 
> I'd never me this medium before in my life or disclosed any names or to anyone else. There is no possibility that the psychic could have known this information.
> 
> I've had other paranormal experiences but this one was the most mind blowing and personal.
Click to expand...


IMO, while you were spending all day "thinking" about the deceased, that medium was researching your past.  You were, after all, invited, they knew you were coming.  I had a "reading" once where the psychic was extremely accurate.  Found out later it was a set up.  Another time I had a reading and the woman told me that I would eventually "find my man".  I'd been married for 30 years, I don't wear a wedding ring though and that's what she looked for, not finding it, she "assumed" I wasn't married.  I don't know, I think like most people I want to believe but I want my belief to be based on facts and not desire.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I have never experienced anything paranormal, but people in my family have.

My mother told me about something that happened to her about ten years ago.  I had been recently married and moved out, but my younger sister was still living with her.  She worked nights so my mom was home alone.  In the middle of the night she heard the front door open downstairs and someone walk in.  At first she assumed it was my sister but she was in bed facing the window and didn't see my sister's car outside.  Whoever (or whatever) was in the house had an odd walk.  She would hear a step and then a foot drag behind it, then a step and a foot drag behind it.  The steps then made their way up the stairs.  My mother said she was so terrified she couldn't move out of bed.  She just grabbed her rosary and started praying. Eventually, the footsteps made their way into her bedroom.  She was facing away from the door so she never actually saw who or what it was, but it came all the way up to the bed, breathed on the back of her neck and then it was just gone.  She stayed frozen in her bed until she saw my sister pull up some time later, no idea how long it was.

What makes this story more bizarre is that she told me the exact same thing happened to my grandmother when my mom was a kid back in the 1950s.  My grandmother was in bed and heard someone come in through the front door, thinking it was my grandfather getting home from work ( he worked second shift at a factory that made airplane parts), but she heard the same foot steps, a step and then a foot drag behind it. Same scenario, it came up the steps.  Her bedroom door was closed, though, so she heard the steps stop outside the door and then the handle started jiggling, but the door never opened.  It suddenly just stopped.


----------



## Claudette

Sounds like the house is haunted.

I've never had anyone try to contact me from beyond but hey. Nothing says they can't or won't.


----------



## Sunshine

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



When my husband got cancer, died and left me to raise those two children alone, we weren't exactly on speaking terms after his death.  Until I moved away, I did have episodes of awakening in the nigh thinking someone was in the room.  My first nursing job was on an oncology unit with 75% of the patients on experimental protocols.  They were all doomed.  That happened again the first time I had a patient die.  My husband was a really good person, and he worked to give me everything I wanted.  But I don't have good dreams about him.  He is either doing nothing to help, OR he is actively trying to take something away - one night it was the T-Bird I owned at the time.  Not sure why I dream in that manner, perhaps I'm still pissed at him for dying.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've had very vivid dreams of loved ones that have passed, to the point of waking up and wishing the dreams weren't dreams. When I wake from them, it's as though as I hadn't even slept - you could say my energy is drained, and I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



I knew the moment my paw-paw and Dad died.

Aside from that, no.

and most people that tell you they can are lying if money is changing hands


----------



## Bloodrock44

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



*Never been contacted by a deceased loved one, but my ex-wife has been haunting me for years.*


----------



## Dajjal

I attended spiritualist churches from the 1960s and throughout the 1970s. I had many evidential messages from my grandparents. I went to different churches up and down the country and got messages from mediums I had never seen before. They use to say things like " I have got your grandmother here, she says she has been through to you many times before" Then they proceeded to give me some advice from beyond the grave.

The most evidential message I ever had was from a dead brother that I did not know I had. Evidently he died in the second world was as a baby, and the medium told me the circumstances of his death, and even his name. I said no to everything the medium said because I did not know anything about it, so the medium looked crestfallen and said "well keep hold of it and ask your mother". So I went home and asked my mother, " did you have a baby that died in the war" and she said "yes", and confirmed all the details the medium had said.

My mother was stunned because she was not a spiritualist and she did not approve of me going to the church. She had never been to the church and the medium was a stranger visiting from out of town, and I had never seen her before.


----------



## freedombecki

'On one of the worst nights of my life, I'd been called by my father who said my mother was in the hospital with a burst aneurism and was not expected to live, hurry. I took the night flight home and was filled with a mixture of anger and sorrow, because she was so young (47) and her birthday was just a month away. I've never been a nervous type, but that night I learned what "a bundle of nerves" meant, and it wasn't pretty.

When things didn't seem they could be possibly any worse, suddenly the cabin was filled with a yellowish white bright light, and a sense of peace came to me. I didn't hear words, but I felt them, like a knowing. At that time I knew she would be in a better place, and that she wasn't coming back. When I visited her in the hospital, she was attached to 3 or 4 huge machines keeping her alive. I asked the nurse if she might come to, and she said she didn't know. I asked her if she had a flashlight. She did. She put the flashlight to her eyes, and there was an absence of response--not a blink, not a flinch, not a quiver. That confirmed my experience in the plane. She was gone. They kept the pumps going for 2 days after I got home, and the next morning when we went to visit, her room was vacant. They'd moved her to a viewing room to let us see she was gone. The nurse gathered us together and told her the cause of death and had my father sign some papers.

On the plane, I felt I had been in the presence of an angel. The experience carried me through the upcoming saddest week I ever had in my life, my young mother's funeral. I felt a strength I'd never had before. I know she was the best friend and person I had ever known. This year on August 24, she will have been gone for 40 years. A week has never passed I hadn't thought of her.

I lived in Wyoming, and when I'd call mom, she'd ask what I was making for supper. I'd say "spaghetti." She was making some too. She'd call me and say she was waiting for chocolate chip cookies to come out of the oven and thought she'd kill a few minutes talking to me, and asked what I was doing. "Just took my chocolate chip cookies out of the oven, mom, but they're still too hot to sample." I swear, we were connected even if we lived 1300 miles apart from her home in Texas to mine in Wyoming.

It's true. Love never dies.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Some of your experiences are amazing.  Imagine having a gift that you can communicate with those gone and be able to share/comfort others because of it?  Or becki, having such a strong connection with your mom ... and your angel? experience ... I would have been so grateful to have that.  Don't Taz Me ...   I'd have been totally freaked out by that and I'd have turned around to see what was there. 

I've experienced absolutely nothing .. not a sign, not a weird coincidence (except for the yatzee game thing which I didn't see), not even a dream. TT, I wish I had been awake when my parents died.  Both my dad and mom died around the same time ... in the early hours of a new day --- 2am-4am.  We were all asleep when they passed. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences, I love hearing this stuff.  I still look and listen for some kind of sign .. of course, half the time I keeping thinking it's my mom when the phone rings or I go to call to tell them something.  What a long summer this is.


----------



## Moonglow

If they were talking to me after they died I still didn't listen to them.


----------



## Duped

I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back! 

Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?

When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Duped said:


> I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back!
> 
> Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?
> 
> When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.



I used to think that only those spirits that weren't at rest would make themselves known.  But after reading and hearing about others experiences I don't believe this anymore.


----------



## RodISHI

Duped said:


> I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back!
> 
> Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?
> 
> When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.



The paranormal is scary for many Christians as some churches have attempted to make it a scary thing. To much fear and all. The old Testament prophets were shown by vision. The Lord said He would put instructions into a man in his sleep to hide his pride from him. Pride is very hard to overcome here in this world. Heman= "faithful" of the Bible was given 14 children/begotten. One of those was vision.
In 1993 my husband and I were traveling through Mo. It was the first time I had ever been so far east. We went through a town called Rolla, MO. The next night I awoke with a memory of a vivid dream. My grandfather and I were setting on a wooden porch swing painted white. He told me, "Everything is going to be alright". Grandpa passed away in 1976, he used to tell me a lot of things when I was very small. Grandpa sure did look good though, his white hair was as brilliant as ever but he looked young. Now, I did not know anything was wrong. 
The morning after this dream I did have the urge that I needed to get a secretary immediately off my bank account asap, so I called back to Idaho and told my bank to take her off the account as payroll had already gone through for that pay period. They did and said come in and sign as soon as we got back. 
That night I called my dad and told him I had the oddest sensation when we came out of the hills going into a town called Rolla, Mo. That was the first I learned that is were grandpa was from. 
When we got back to Idaho I had meetings right away. I got home and my husband told me the secretary had jumped him when she could not access our business account. Ultimately she quit. About 6 months later I learned my secretary was attempted to embezzle about $27,000.00. We were able to recover the money she had set aside for herself.
My grandpa was a firm Believer in our Lord Jesus Christ and in Him we live even when the flesh is gone to the grave.


----------



## lizzie

I haven't, and I can say with all honesty, I would love for it to have happened. I am "sensitive" to living people, but apparently not to people after they have died. I have lost a son, my father, and my husband, and if anyone of them would have contacted me, it would have been delightful. I guess that just doesn't happen in my life.


----------



## Ringel05

*Anyone Been Contacted by a Deceased Loved One?*

No but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Life or something after death exists. I've seen it too many times. If you look for it, you'll find it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Duped said:


> I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back!
> 
> Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?
> 
> When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.



It is my understanding of Christianity that the dead are all supposed to be asleep and incommunicado and knowing nothing until Jesus comes back and raises them up again.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

As he was dying, Harry Houdini made a pact with his wife, Bess, that if he could possibly contact her from the other side, he would.  She tried for 10 years to communicate with him to no avail.

After my Mom died I laid in a dark room for three days, talking to her and asking her to please communicate with me.  There was nothing.  And she and I had been very close.

I don't really believe in any of this.  I believe that these experiences people speak of can be explained by natural causes. I can certainly understand why people want to believe they've heard from their loved ones on the "other side."  As long as Mankind has existed we've been trying to understand our existence and inevitable death, and hope that there is something beyond this life.  I hope so, too.


----------



## Noomi

My grandpop had been dead for several years when I had a dream about him. We were at a family gathering, and he suddenly sat up and said that he had to go.
I followed him outside, and a white light surrounded him. I said that I wanted to go with him, and he told me not to worry, it wasn't my time. Then the light seemed to make him evaporate and he disappeared.

I think this was him contacting me via a dream to let me know he was okay on the other side.


----------



## laughinReaper

Depends on what you mean by contacted. At my Aunt Norma's funeral I saw a shadow knock on the door of the bathroom stall. Was it her IDK, do ghosts pee? IDK

When My hubby's grandmother passed We think she was trying to tell us something. A jewelry box I had inherited from her got smashed. I'd left it on the center of the bed while we went to have dinner. We heard a crash and it was all over the floor. The thing that was interesting was there was a secret drawer that I hadn't noticed and inside were some gold rings. Had the box not hit the floor who knows if I ever would have discovered it.

When My Aunt Lucy died I knew. The minute the phone rang it popped into my head that she was dead. My grandmother didn't even get the bad news out of her mouth before I said Aunt Lucy's dead isn't she?


----------



## Moonglow

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



yeah, they wanted me to pay a bill they owed when they died.


----------



## Moonglow

Noomi said:


> My grandpop had been dead for several years when I had a dream about him. We were at a family gathering, and he suddenly sat up and said that he had to go.
> I followed him outside, and a white light surrounded him. I said that I wanted to go with him, and he told me not to worry, it wasn't my time. Then the light seemed to make him evaporate and he disappeared.
> 
> I think this was him contacting me via a dream to let me know he was okay on the other side.



Not only do they contact me in sleep I also get messages while awake.
Also during sleep in my youth I had prognosticated my life in my dreams.
The current life I live was the end of my dreams. I could go at anytime now.


----------



## laughinReaper

Noomi said:


> My grandpop had been dead for several years when I had a dream about him. We were at a family gathering, and he suddenly sat up and said that he had to go.
> I followed him outside, and a white light surrounded him. I said that I wanted to go with him, and he told me not to worry, it wasn't my time. Then the light seemed to make him evaporate and he disappeared.
> 
> I think this was him contacting me via a dream to let me know he was okay on the other side.



Dreams seem to be a common way for dead loved ones to communicate.  A friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver in front of her home. In the chaos her grandfather lost his keys and searched everywhere but couldn't fine them. Right before her wake her grandfather had a dream. He saw my friend and she told him that his keys were outside near a certain tree. when he checked the next morning they were there. Some may say it was his subconscience telling him where he lost his keys but He was adamant it was her.


----------



## Michelle420

When my sister died in June this year, I had a dream about her the night before. In my dream she was showing me pictures and one was of herself but not at all how she wore her hair or style.

The next day my mom called said something had happened to my sister and I better get out there, I so flew to Philly and took a cab to the hospital.

At the hospital My sister looked exactly like the photo in my dream, she had chopped her hair off and had it in the same style as the picture I saw of her in my dream.


----------



## gallantwarrior

R.C. Christian said:


> Yes, I've been contacted by dead relatives.



They always want money, don't they?


----------



## gallantwarrior

My mother died about a year and a half before my Dad.  She visited me in dreams all the time.  Sometime in December, I had a dream that my Mom was waiting for my Dad with a horse to carry him with her.  (That's kind of the Reader's Digest version.)  The dream disturbed me so much, I called my brother to ask if anything was wrong with Dad.  He told me that my father was confined to a wheelchair and unable to care for himself.  Dad failed quickly and died in Sep of that year (my Mom's birthday was in Sep.)  After Dad died, I didn't dream about either of them for many years.  What's kind of disturbing right now is, I have started dreaming about my parents again.  They are waiting at home for me.  Needless to say, I wonder whether I have much longer, or not.
I have other tales.


----------



## emy

i have felt the presence of my deceased grandmother, and also my mother after she passed.  Nothing was said i just a feeling of peace come over me.  It was a difficult time but I can stil feel their presence if I go into a more meditative state.


----------



## Michelle420

gallantwarrior said:


> My mother died about a year and a half before my Dad.  She visited me in dreams all the time.  Sometime in December, I had a dream that my Mom was waiting for my Dad with a horse to carry him with her.  (That's kind of the Reader's Digest version.)  The dream disturbed me so much, I called my brother to ask if anything was wrong with Dad.  He told me that my father was confined to a wheelchair and unable to care for himself.  Dad failed quickly and died in Sep of that year (my Mom's birthday was in Sep.)  After Dad died, I didn't dream about either of them for many years.  What's kind of disturbing right now is, I have started dreaming about my parents again.  They are waiting at home for me.  Needless to say, I wonder whether I have much longer, or not.
> I have other tales.



I wish there was a way to feel connected like how dreams feel.

I hate waking up and knowing she's gone.


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter said:


> When my sister died in June this year, I had a dream about her the night before. In my dream she was showing me pictures and one was of herself but not at all how she wore her hair or style.
> 
> The next day my mom called said something had happened to my sister and I better get out there, I so flew to Philly and took a cab to the hospital.
> 
> At the hospital My sister looked exactly like the photo in my dream, she had chopped her hair off and had it in the same style as the picture I saw of her in my dream.



Wow.  Tell me there isn't something too all of this. I'm so very sorry for you loss, drifter.  2013 has been an especially crappy year, hasn't it?  

There are so many small, seemingly not-connected things that occurred during this summer.  My parents moved last Oct (2012) from the home they lived in for nearly 50 years to a retirement community.  Their house address was 6013, the retirement address was 6103.  Their last name started with 'F', the retirement wing of the building was 'F'.  When we went to pick out the vault (what the coffin goes into in the ground) we find out that the guy who handles that was our next door neighbor's nephew when we were kids at our old house.  My brothers played ball and stuff with him.  My aunt (my mom's sister who died two days before my dad) was also buried there, so her kids (my cousins) also met this guy.  Turns out, he knew them as well.  On the prayer cards we picked out for my dad, we got a picture of eagles flying over a mountain and the mountain had a faint impression of the flag.  During his burial there were hawks flying all over the place, way up high.  My aunt died May 28, my dad died May 30, my mom fell and broke her hip June 2 and died June 10.  None of them had to attend the funeral of the other and my mom was only sad for six days, from when her sister died till she fell and broke her hip and then she was on heavy morphine.  Six days.  On the seventh she rested.  My brother moved back here from another state. He just made settlement Oct 4.  Exactly one year after we moved my parents into their new place.  There are other things but ... there are just so many little things here and there but when you step back and look it just makes you wonder.  

I've only had two dreams of my mom.  One was that I told her I missed her.  The other was there were some bills to pay and they were all ready to go, just needed a signature, and she was standing to the left of me and said 'This is your home'.  I wasn't at our house now, wasn't at our old house, wasn't at the house I grew up in, wasn't at an unfamiliar place (indicating that we moved).  I was standing in the living room of my apartment I had before I got married.    Wonder what _that_ dream meant?  lol

I appreciate everyone sharing their experiences.  I'm still waiting for ... I don't know  -- something.  I do notice a lot of hawks flying around all over the place.  More so than usual.


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my sister died in June this year, I had a dream about her the night before. In my dream she was showing me pictures and one was of herself but not at all how she wore her hair or style.
> 
> The next day my mom called said something had happened to my sister and I better get out there, I so flew to Philly and took a cab to the hospital.
> 
> At the hospital My sister looked exactly like the photo in my dream, she had chopped her hair off and had it in the same style as the picture I saw of her in my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Tell me there isn't something too all of this. I'm so very sorry for you loss, drifter.  2013 has been an especially crappy year, hasn't it?
> 
> There are so many small, seemingly not-connected things that occurred during this summer.  My parents moved last Oct (2012) from the home they lived in for nearly 50 years to a retirement community.  Their house address was 6013, the retirement address was 6103.  Their last name started with 'F', the retirement wing of the building was 'F'.  When we went to pick out the vault (what the coffin goes into in the ground) we find out that the guy who handles that was our next door neighbor's nephew when we were kids at our old house.  My brothers played ball and stuff with him.  My aunt (my mom's sister who died two days before my dad) was also buried there, so her kids (my cousins) also met this guy.  Turns out, he knew them as well.  On the prayer cards we picked out for my dad, we got a picture of eagles flying over a mountain and the mountain had a faint impression of the flag.  During his burial there were hawks flying all over the place, way up high.  My aunt died May 28, my dad died May 30, my mom fell and broke her hip June 2 and died June 10.  None of them had to attend the funeral of the other and my mom was only sad for six days, from when her sister died till she fell and broke her hip and then she was on heavy morphine.  Six days.  On the seventh she rested.  My brother moved back here from another state. He just made settlement Oct 4.  Exactly one year after we moved my parents into their new place.  There are other things but ... there are just so many little things here and there but when you step back and look it just makes you wonder.
> 
> I've only had two dreams of my mom.  One was that I told her I missed her.  The other was there were some bills to pay and they were all ready to go, just needed a signature, and she was standing to the left of me and said 'This is your home'.  I wasn't at our house now, wasn't at our old house, wasn't at the house I grew up in, wasn't at an unfamiliar place (indicating that we moved).  I was standing in the living room of my apartment I had before I got married.    Wonder what _that_ dream meant?  lol
> 
> I appreciate everyone sharing their experiences.  I'm still waiting for ... I don't know  -- something.  I do notice a lot of hawks flying around all over the place.  More so than usual.
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing that, there were alot of connections when I look back as well, my cousin died and he lived back east, after that my dad died and my sister had gone off the wagon into a serious drinking binge, she went back east to try and sober up and was bonding with our living cousin whose brother had died, she seemed to be doing well and didn't want to go back to her husband and kids, she enrolled in college and was sober.

But a week before she died she relapsed again, the night she died she had taken an overdose of sleeping pills.

Anyway long story short she committed suicide and the night she did it I had dreamed about her. She had cut her hair short in the dream and when I saw her at the hospital it was also the case.

It's been very sad for my whole family, but also as you mentioned I had dreams and also sometimes even when awake pictures of scenes would come over me and I had no context to put them in until after different deaths happened.

My sister died on june 10th 2013 and so it's only been 4 months it still feels fresh  for me.

I am really glad you shared though because it is a reminder how we are all going through things and how things are also connected in the universe.


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter --- my mom died on the same day as your sister.  June 10, 2013.  It sure is still fresh, isn't it?


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> drifter --- my mom died on the same day as your sister.  June 10, 2013.  It sure is still fresh, isn't it?



YES ! ((((((((((ZOOM-BOING))))))))))))

I am grateful for this thread just the support we can lend each other Hugs to you.


----------



## Dude111

Right after my grandfather passed away I knew he came to see me and let me know he was OK...

I have a black rock with the word LOVE written on it and I was fighting with my mom one day shortly after he passed and I left the house all sad,etc...... When i came home THE ROCK WAS ON MY COMPUTER DESK!!!!!! (I didnt put it there before leaving!!) 

And then the next weekend I was home alone as My mom,etc down @ my relatives for services,etc........ I had too occurances with my fathers alarm clock.. The first morning IT WENT OFF (my father must have forgotton to turn it off) -- THE NEXT MORNING IT WENT OFF AGAIN!!!!!!! (I know I disabled it the day before!!) -- It was the day of my grandpa's funeral and I after I turned the alarm off I said "I love you grandpa,you better goto your funeral,its in a few hours..... If you wanna come back after you can" -- But I havent ever had further experiences......

And then 2 days before christmas 2012,my kitty cat died 

I came home one night and I was on a website and I logged out of it and it says GOODBYE on the screen... Well my screensaver WAS ON since I had left the room for a bit..... I came into the room and saw the screenscaver.... As I was walking around my room the screensaver WENT OFF (Like someone hit a key) and I saw 'GOODBYE' -- I have to wonder if that was kitty saying goodbye??


I do believe in the spiritual world,spirits are ALL AROUND US!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> drifter --- my mom died on the same day as your sister.  June 10, 2013.  It sure is still fresh, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES ! ((((((((((ZOOM-BOING))))))))))))
> 
> I am grateful for this thread just the support we can lend each other Hugs to you.
Click to expand...


  Right back at you.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dude111 said:


> Right after my grandfather passed away I knew he came to see me and let me know he was OK...
> 
> I have a black rock with the word LOVE written on it and I was fighting with my mom one day shortly after he passed and I left the house all sad,etc...... When i came home THE ROCK WAS ON MY COMPUTER DESK!!!!!! (I didnt put it there before leaving!!)
> 
> And then the next weekend I was home alone as My mom,etc down @ my relatives for services,etc........ I had too occurances with my fathers alarm clock.. The first morning IT WENT OFF (my father must have forgotton to turn it off) -- THE NEXT MORNING IT WENT OFF AGAIN!!!!!!! (I know I disabled it the day before!!) -- It was the day of my grandpa's funeral and I after I turned the alarm off I said "I love you grandpa,you better goto your funeral,its in a few hours..... If you wanna come back after you can" -- But I havent ever had further experiences......
> 
> And then 2 days before christmas 2012,my kitty cat died
> 
> I came home one night and I was on a website and I logged out of it and it says GOODBYE on the screen... Well my screensaver WAS ON since I had left the room for a bit..... I came into the room and saw the screenscaver.... As I was walking around my room the screensaver WENT OFF (Like someone hit a key) and I saw 'GOODBYE' -- I have to wonder if that was kitty saying goodbye??
> 
> 
> I do believe in the spiritual world,spirits are ALL AROUND US!!



Ok, see things like this are just like ???  Unless your mom put that rock there ... how did it get there?  It really makes you stop and look around and just wonder about the afterlife, doesn't it?  The last time I saw my mom (she was in the hospital, very near the end, not awake/conscious (as far as we could tell not conscious) in the hospital) when I went to leave I told her that it was ok if she had to go before we got back and that when she was ready to give me a sign of some kind that they were all ok.  Something like move an object completely out of place or re-arrange something to how it shouldn't be ... I don't know, something like that.  

I"m so sorry about your grandfather and your cat, dude.  Those who aren't animal people might think it ridiculous to grieve over the loss of a pet.  They don't understand that people/pet connection ... it is exactly like losing a family member.  My brother just had to have his 19 year old cat put down this past Monday.  Like, really??  What else is going to happen this year?


----------



## Dude111

Thank you for your kind words my friend!!!!!!

Yes it does make ya wonder about it for sure..........  Im sorry your brother had to let his kitty go... Its not easy,like you said THEY ARE PART OF THE FAMILY!!


----------



## Vox

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back!
> 
> Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?
> 
> When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding of Christianity that the dead are all supposed to be asleep and incommunicado and knowing nothing until Jesus comes back and raises them up again.
Click to expand...


nope, that is wrong. it might be the belief of one of the many Protestant churches, but it is neither shared by Catholics, nor Orthodox


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm reviving this thread because ever since the death of my doberman, Greta, on January 4, 2014, I've been searching for answers.  Now, I lost my mother in 1986 and that was horrible, but I dealt with it by getting drunk for 10 years.  I lost my Dad in August of 2009, but although I loved him very much, we hadn't spent much time together over the years.  So my grief was manageable.

But my dog...well, she is a very, very special being to me.  I don't know what to believe, but if there are soulmates, I believe she was my soulmate, come to earth to spend the past 10 years with me, and they were probably the best 10 years of my life.  But now...she's gone.  So I am seeking.  I've cried bitterly every day for 71 days now since she died.  I've never cried for anyone like this before. I iwant her back.

So, I'm reading a book which is about the exact topic of this thread.  Loved ones contacting us from beyond.  The book is called "Hello from Heaven: A New Field of Research - After-Death-Communication - Confirms that Life and Love are Eternal" by Bill Guggenheim and Judy Guggenheim (ex-spouses)

I'm only a short way into the book which is a series of accounts by people of contacts they've had with the dearly departed.  Some are just "feelings," some are audible, some are physical, such as feeling a hand on your shoulder, and some are acutal two-way communications.  Some of the communication is telepathic (just in you mind), some is audible, through the ears, some is visual, some is audible and visual, etc.

Anyway, I don't find myself being comforted and I'm actually getting angry.  I don't like bullshit.  And the question that keeps coming to mind is...why just some people?  Why doesn't everyone get to experience the joy of hearing from loved ones they have lost?  Hmmm?

I've known people who swear they've experienced this or that paranormal event, and you look at the people and think...yeah, YOU would.  They're often uneducated, naive, gullible.  Or downright dishonest and like attention, even attention they garner by making up stories.

People will say...oh, no wonder you don't receive any communication, you're shutting it out with your skepticism.  

Not so.  All my life I've been open to the paranormal, or afterlife, etc.  When my mother died in 1986 I shut myself in my bedroom for three days and nights, crying and begging her to communicate with me.  Nothing. So that's why I proceeded to get drunk for 10 years.

And now, my beloved Greta.  I am so open to a communication or sign from the afterlife, that she is there, that she is okay...that we will meet again.  Nothing.

So someone explain to me WHY some people are contacted and others aren't?  I'm a decent person, I have a good heart, I rescue animals, I act tough on the outside but am kind-hearted in reality.  So why not ME?  

I'm wondering if the book I'm reading will address this, because to me, it's the elephant in the room.  If this is a natural phenomenon, why some and not others?  I need an answer to this, because otherwise, the only answer I have is the one I've concluded on my own...that the accounts of contact with departed loved ones are bogus.  

I don't want that to be true.  I want there to be an afterlife and I want to see my loved ones again and for everything to be...all right.

Books like the one I am reading seem to be desperate attempts to justify our existence. There MUST be more than this, right? But I'm afraid this may be all there is. This earthly life and nothing beyond.

Depressing, huh?  But if anyone is game for more discussion about this, I'd like to talk about it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Vox said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told all of mine to try, and bring me the lottery numbers if they come back!
> 
> Being a Christian, I am perplexed: I don't know if your spirit sleeps until you are risen, or if you are cognizant, and can travel / visit. I do know when my Dad died, something sat on the edge of my bed, and my yongest brother's  - I was too afraid to look. When my brother looked, he saw nothing, but the corner of the bed severly depressed?
> 
> When my oldest sister was killed, my mom claimed that her face appeared in front of her several times in the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding of Christianity that the dead are all supposed to be asleep and incommunicado and knowing nothing until Jesus comes back and raises them up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, that is wrong. it might be the belief of one of the many Protestant churches, but it is neither shared by Catholics, nor Orthodox
Click to expand...


I believe it's in the Bible. I'll look the scripture up later when I have more time.  I'm Catholic, by the way.  Not a very good one, don't go to church.  But nonetheless, raised a Catholic...which is Christianity.


----------



## DriftingSand

I don't know if this was real or just a dream but the memory is etched in my mind forever.

I am the 7th of 8 kids.  My slightly older brother died in birth before I was born so I never met him.  He was delivered by a drunk, country doctor and the umbilical cord strangled my brother during the birthing process.  I don't know if this incident has anything at all to do with my "dream" but it may.

Anyway, when I was very young (about 4 years old) I had an extremely vivid vision or dream.  I woke up during the wee hours of the morning to the sound of someone making a "psssst, psssst" noise.  It was as if someone was trying to get my attention.  I opened my eyes and looked toward my toy chest that was under the window that faced my back yard.  Sitting on my toy chest was a boy.  He was looking directly at me and kept trying to summon me.  "Pssst, pssst, over hear."  The boy was dressed in typical play clothes but he was carrying a knapsack.  He seemed to want me to come with him somewhere but I just laid in my bed totally horrified.  I rolled up into a ball and sort of sunk deeper under the covers and I squeezed my eyes really tight.  When I got up the nerve to look again he was gone.  

That's the last time anything like that ever happened to me.  I'm still not certain what I'm supposed to learn from it but I believe it could have been my older brother coming to visit me (at least my older sister seem to think that was a possibility).  

That's all there is to it.  Don't know what else to say.


----------



## RosieS

I am my grandmother's  namesake. She was and is a character. She died with a lot of (unwarranted) guilt about me and I feel she is working the guilt off.

She comes when I am doing something connected to Italianness - watching a program, reading a book, cooking. If I am cooking what she taught me, she stands at my shoulder and reminds me what to do (also unwarranted)

I hear her and sense her but she remains invisible. I enjoy her so much that I hope she never quits visiting.

Also, prior cats visit, but the dogs do not. I feel my legs getting rubbed by an invisible kitty. And of course they rile up the current kitties. When a cat gets wild eyed and starts chasing and being chased, we are having a visit.

The space we occupy in the world never gets filled, and some people and animal spirits can temporarily reclaim their space before returning again to the beyond.

I think that people who are open to the experiences are likely to experience them.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## DriftingSand

Kooshdakhaa said:


> It is my understanding of Christianity that the dead are all supposed to be asleep and incommunicado and knowing nothing until Jesus comes back and raises them up again.



There are some who teach and believe the doctrine of "soul sleep" but I'm a bit skeptical.  

The Bible says that we're created in the image of God.  God is described as "Father, Son, & Holy Spirit" (*Matt 28:19*).  The Bible describes man as "body, soul, and spirit" (*1 Thess 5:23*).

When the body dies it's the "first death."  The Bible states that there is a potential for a "second death" (*Rev 20:6*).  However, the Bible also states that a person can suffer damnation in hell "forever and ever" (*Rev. 14:11*).

Anyway, the point I'm trying to express is the fact that man is made up of body, soul, AND spirit.  According to some key verses in the Bible some part of man's being is "present with God" upon death:

*Ecclesiastes 12:7*_*, "Then shall the dust return to the earth as it was: and the spirit shall return unto God who gave it."

*_*2 Corinthians 5:8*_*, "We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord.*__*"*_

*Acts 7:59*_*, "*__*And they stoned Stephen, calling upon God, and saying, Lord Jesus, receive my spirit."*_

Note that as the Apostle Stephen was being stoned to death for his belief in Christ he prayed to Christ that his "spirit" would be received.  We also know that Christ arose after three days and rose bodily into Heaven. 

Here's another telling passage:

*Matthew 27:52*_*, "And the graves were opened; and many bodies of the saints which slept arose"*_

The above verse reflects the fact that many believers in God rose upon Christ's death on the cross.  They were seen not sleeping but awakened at Christ's atoning death and sacrifice.

It's possible that the soul may sleep but the spirit returns to God upon death. The flesh body turns to dust but we know that many will rise from the grave upon Christ's return to earth.  Perhaps Christ returns with "His saints" which are the spirits of them who believe in Him and those spirits are reunited with the souls which are asleep in the grave.


----------



## RosieS

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I'm reviving this thread because ever since the death of my doberman, Greta, on January 4, 2014, I've been searching for answers.  Now, I lost my mother in 1986 and that was horrible, but I dealt with it by getting drunk for 10 years.  I lost my Dad in August of 2009, but although I loved him very much, we hadn't spent much time together over the years.  So my grief was manageable.
> 
> But my dog...well, she is a very, very special being to me.  I don't know what to believe, but if there are soulmates, I believe she was my soulmate, come to earth to spend the past 10 years with me, and they were probably the best 10 years of my life.  But now...she's gone.  So I am seeking.  I've cried bitterly every day for 71 days now since she died.  I've never cried for anyone like this before. I iwant her back.
> 
> So, I'm reading a book which is about the exact topic of this thread.  Loved ones contacting us from beyond.  The book is called "Hello from Heaven: A New Field of Research - After-Death-Communication - Confirms that Life and Love are Eternal" by Bill Guggenheim and Judy Guggenheim (ex-spouses)
> 
> I'm only a short way into the book which is a series of accounts by people of contacts they've had with the dearly departed.  Some are just "feelings," some are audible, some are physical, such as feeling a hand on your shoulder, and some are acutal two-way communications.  Some of the communication is telepathic (just in you mind), some is audible, through the ears, some is visual, some is audible and visual, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I don't find myself being comforted and I'm actually getting angry.  I don't like bullshit.  And the question that keeps coming to mind is...why just some people?  Why doesn't everyone get to experience the joy of hearing from loved ones they have lost?  Hmmm?
> 
> I've known people who swear they've experienced this or that paranormal event, and you look at the people and think...yeah, YOU would.  They're often uneducated, naive, gullible.  Or downright dishonest and like attention, even attention they garner by making up stories.
> 
> People will say...oh, no wonder you don't receive any communication, you're shutting it out with your skepticism.
> 
> Not so.  All my life I've been open to the paranormal, or afterlife, etc.  When my mother died in 1986 I shut myself in my bedroom for three days and nights, crying and begging her to communicate with me.  Nothing. So that's why I proceeded to get drunk for 10 years.
> 
> And now, my beloved Greta.  I am so open to a communication or sign from the afterlife, that she is there, that she is okay...that we will meet again.  Nothing.
> 
> So someone explain to me WHY some people are contacted and others aren't?  I'm a decent person, I have a good heart, I rescue animals, I act tough on the outside but am kind-hearted in reality.  So why not ME?
> 
> I'm wondering if the book I'm reading will address this, because to me, it's the elephant in the room.  If this is a natural phenomenon, why some and not others?  I need an answer to this, because otherwise, the only answer I have is the one I've concluded on my own...that the accounts of contact with departed loved ones are bogus.
> 
> I don't want that to be true.  I want there to be an afterlife and I want to see my loved ones again and for everything to be...all right.
> 
> Books like the one I am reading seem to be desperate attempts to justify our existence. There MUST be more than this, right? But I'm afraid this may be all there is. This earthly life and nothing beyond.
> 
> Depressing, huh?  But if anyone is game for more discussion about this, I'd like to talk about it.



Those who are desperate for a romantic relationship often push away exactly that which they.want by being too obsessive or demanding. Same goes for spirit.

First contacts often come in small ways - like having a penny turn up in an odd place, then another and then a relative or loved one visits.

Ya gotta let go and let them lead you. Trying too hard drives them away. Just let go.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

> I think that people who are open to the experiences are likely to experience them.



Okay...you don't think laying in a dark room for three days crying for your mother to contact you is being "open" to the experiences?  I don't know how I could have been any more "open" to the experience than that. 

And what about Houdini and his wife?  No one was more receptive to the supernatural.  He promised her he would contact her if he possibly could.  She waited for years.  It never happened.

This is the anomaly I struggle to understand.  Why some and not others?  Possibly because it simply isn't true?

For example, DriftingSand, your experience of possibly seeing your deceased brother when you were four years old.  Little kids see all kinds of things they can't explain.  It may just have been a vivid dream.  I know when I was a kid I had extremely vivid and realistic dreams, often involving witches coming after me.   Possibly why I developed an imaginary playmate called "Witchy" who was also pretty realistic. What better way to protect yourself from witches than with a witch.   However, none of it was real, as real as it may have seemed to a little kid.


----------



## RosieS

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think that people who are open to the experiences are likely to experience them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...you don't think laying in a dark room for three days crying for your mother to contact you is being "open" to the experiences?  I don't know how I could have been any more "open" to the experience than that.
> 
> And what about Houdini and his wife?  No one was more receptive to the supernatural.  He promised her he would contact her if he possibly could.  She waited for years.  It never happened.
> 
> This is the anomaly I struggle to understand.  Why some and not others?  Possibly because it simply isn't true?
> 
> For example, DriftingSand, your experience of possibly seeing your deceased brother when you were four years old.  Little kids see all kinds of things they can't explain.  It may just have been a vivid dream.  I know when I was a kid I had extremely vivid and realistic dreams, often involving witches coming after me.   Possibly why I developed an imaginary playmate called "Witchy" who was also pretty realistic. What better way to protect yourself from witches than with a witch.   However, none of it was real, as real as it may have seemed to a little kid.
Click to expand...


Three days of crying is what I have done when desperately lonely and horny both. Never got me a guy at that kind of time.

Getting busy living had the guys dropping into my lap all the time.

Let go and quit trying to control the situation and it may happen.

If not, for sure not.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Rosie, that was in 1986 that my mother died and I stayed in a dark room for three days crying.  After that I got drunk for 10 years.  After that I straightened up, quit drinking and got on with life.

In other words I quit trying to control the situation.  She still has never communicated with me.  Nor has my father, or either of my grandmothers, a couple of uncles and aunts or good friends who died.

Only now that my dog has died am I once again searching and reaching out...what you term as trying to control the situation.

So, I'm afraid your answer is not an answer.  What about the people who don't try to control the situation and are never contacted?  Why not them?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I was talking to my husband about this at dinner.  I asked him, why do you suppose some people are contacted by their deceased loved ones and others are not?

He said, "Because they're special."  But he said it kind of sarcastically.  You see, he's one of those rare individuals who can accept that we die and are just gone.  It doesn't freak him out.

He also said that questions like I'm asking are exactly the reason Mankind invented religion.  We just can't handle that this is all there is.

I know this is depressing. But I want the truth.  I don't want to be comforted by something that isn't true.


----------



## RosieS

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Rosie, that was in 1986 that my mother died and I stayed in a dark room for three days crying.  After that I got drunk for 10 years.  After that I straightened up, quit drinking and got on with life.
> 
> In other words I quit trying to control the situation.  She still has never communicated with me.  Nor has my father, or either of my grandmothers, a couple of uncles and aunts or good friends who died.
> 
> Only now that my dog has died am I once again searching and reaching out...what you term as trying to control the situation.
> 
> So, I'm afraid your answer is not an answer.  What about the people who don't try to control the situation and are never contacted?  Why not them?



Where ever did you get the idea that everyone has to be contacted?

Out of all the relatives I have lost, why does only one linger?

The only difference I can tell is that I don't have disbelief or skepticism pushing my one relative away.

I also have never had a substance abuse problem. Dunno if that makes a difference, but it is possible.

I have no idea why other relatives have not made contact with me.

I have no idea why your mother has not contacted you. I am not your mother's keeper.

As for your dog, I did say that only cats and not our dogs have visited, so there is that.

You are not special - so tell hubby that obviously means you are not deserving of specialness - said sarcastically.

We live in the vibe we create. You and he have created one- I have another that is much more special. I deserve it.

That is one possible answer but by no means the only one.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Zoom-boing

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I'm reviving this thread because ever since the death of my doberman, Greta, on January 4, 2014, I've been searching for answers.  Now, I lost my mother in 1986 and that was horrible, but I dealt with it by getting drunk for 10 years.  I lost my Dad in August of 2009, but although I loved him very much, we hadn't spent much time together over the years.  So my grief was manageable.
> 
> But my dog...well, she is a very, very special being to me.  I don't know what to believe, but if there are soulmates, I believe she was my soulmate, come to earth to spend the past 10 years with me, and they were probably the best 10 years of my life.  But now...she's gone.  So I am seeking.  I've cried bitterly every day for 71 days now since she died.  I've never cried for anyone like this before. I iwant her back.
> 
> So, I'm reading a book which is about the exact topic of this thread.  Loved ones contacting us from beyond.  The book is called "Hello from Heaven: A New Field of Research - After-Death-Communication - Confirms that Life and Love are Eternal" by Bill Guggenheim and Judy Guggenheim (ex-spouses)
> 
> I'm only a short way into the book which is a series of accounts by people of contacts they've had with the dearly departed.  Some are just "feelings," some are audible, some are physical, such as feeling a hand on your shoulder, and some are acutal two-way communications.  Some of the communication is telepathic (just in you mind), some is audible, through the ears, some is visual, some is audible and visual, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I don't find myself being comforted and I'm actually getting angry.  I don't like bullshit.  And the question that keeps coming to mind is...why just some people?  Why doesn't everyone get to experience the joy of hearing from loved ones they have lost?  Hmmm?
> 
> I've known people who swear they've experienced this or that paranormal event, and you look at the people and think...yeah, YOU would.  They're often uneducated, naive, gullible.  Or downright dishonest and like attention, even attention they garner by making up stories.
> 
> People will say...oh, no wonder you don't receive any communication, you're shutting it out with your skepticism.
> 
> Not so.  All my life I've been open to the paranormal, or afterlife, etc.  When my mother died in 1986 I shut myself in my bedroom for three days and nights, crying and begging her to communicate with me.  Nothing. So that's why I proceeded to get drunk for 10 years.
> 
> And now, my beloved Greta.  I am so open to a communication or sign from the afterlife, that she is there, that she is okay...that we will meet again.  Nothing.
> 
> So someone explain to me WHY some people are contacted and others aren't?  I'm a decent person, I have a good heart, I rescue animals, I act tough on the outside but am kind-hearted in reality.  So why not ME?
> 
> I'm wondering if the book I'm reading will address this, because to me, it's the elephant in the room.  If this is a natural phenomenon, why some and not others?  I need an answer to this, because otherwise, the only answer I have is the one I've concluded on my own...that the accounts of contact with departed loved ones are bogus.
> 
> I don't want that to be true.  I want there to be an afterlife and I want to see my loved ones again and for everything to be...all right.
> 
> Books like the one I am reading seem to be desperate attempts to justify our existence. There MUST be more than this, right? But I'm afraid this may be all there is. This earthly life and nothing beyond.
> 
> Depressing, huh?  But if anyone is game for more discussion about this, I'd like to talk about it.



Well, I'm going on ten months since they all passed and not. a. peep.  No dreams, no 'feelings', no nothing out of the ordinary.  I am also open to all of this but do not dwell on it or think about it much.  I don't sit there asking/wishing/praying that one of them visits.  I stopped being on the lookout for things.  And still . . . nothing. 

Sometimes I wonder are the ones who do visit somehow unsettled?  Or they have unfinished business here, or were really not ready to go, and that's why they make contact?  My mom and aunt were very religious and their faith was a huge part of their lives.  I like to think that they are so in awe of where they are they don't need to visit back here.  My dad wasn't any type of religious (he used to wash the car on Sundays lol) but being married to my mom for 60 years ... I like to think maybe something 'rubbed off' on him. 

I was hoping that your sorrow over losing Greta had eased just a bit, even though it's only been a few months.  I do believe that with time the pain lessens but you never stop missing them or wishing they were here.  You have to find a way to go on within this new 'normal' and it isn't easy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

RosieS said:


> I am my grandmother's  namesake. She was and is a character. *She died with a lot of (unwarranted) guilt about me and I feel she is working the guilt off.*
> 
> She comes when I am doing something connected to Italianness - watching a program, reading a book, cooking. If I am cooking what she taught me, she stands at my shoulder and reminds me what to do (also unwarranted)
> 
> I hear her and sense her but she remains invisible. I enjoy her so much that I hope she never quits visiting.
> 
> Also, prior cats visit, but the dogs do not. I feel my legs getting rubbed by an invisible kitty. And of course they rile up the current kitties. *When a cat gets wild eyed and starts chasing and being chased, we are having a visit.*
> 
> The space we occupy in the world never gets filled, and some people and animal spirits can temporarily reclaim their space before returning again to the beyond.
> 
> I think that people who are open to the experiences are likely to experience them.
> 
> Regards from Rosie




This ... I wonder if those who have some kind of unfinished business here -- it could be anything -- those are the ones who visit and those who are at peace and content where they are have no need to visit, even though those left behind desperately want the to. 

My cats do this this if they have to poop ... or if they just pooped.


----------



## RosieS

Zoom-boing said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am my grandmother's  namesake. She was and is a character. *She died with a lot of (unwarranted) guilt about me and I feel she is working the guilt off.*
> 
> She comes when I am doing something connected to Italianness - watching a program, reading a book, cooking. If I am cooking what she taught me, she stands at my shoulder and reminds me what to do (also unwarranted)
> 
> I hear her and sense her but she remains invisible. I enjoy her so much that I hope she never quits visiting.
> 
> Also, prior cats visit, but the dogs do not. I feel my legs getting rubbed by an invisible kitty. And of course they rile up the current kitties. *When a cat gets wild eyed and starts chasing and being chased, we are having a visit.*
> 
> The space we occupy in the world never gets filled, and some people and animal spirits can temporarily reclaim their space before returning again to the beyond.
> 
> I think that people who are open to the experiences are likely to experience them.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ... I wonder if those who have some kind of unfinished business here -- it could be anything -- those are the ones who visit and those who are at peace and content where they are have no need to visit, even though those left behind desperately want the to.
> 
> My cats do this this if they have to poop ... or if they just pooped.
Click to expand...


You may have found a truth.....that  some who have some urgent need to return do so; those who do not, not.

The cats are calmer when the dogs chase them. But one calico in particular will literally bounce off the walls when being chased by a previous feline.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

RosieS said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, that was in 1986 that my mother died and I stayed in a dark room for three days crying.  After that I got drunk for 10 years.  After that I straightened up, quit drinking and got on with life.
> 
> In other words I quit trying to control the situation.  She still has never communicated with me.  Nor has my father, or either of my grandmothers, a couple of uncles and aunts or good friends who died.
> 
> Only now that my dog has died am I once again searching and reaching out...what you term as trying to control the situation.
> 
> So, I'm afraid your answer is not an answer.  What about the people who don't try to control the situation and are never contacted?  Why not them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ever did you get the idea that everyone has to be contacted?
> 
> Out of all the relatives I have lost, why does only one linger?
> 
> The only difference I can tell is that I don't have disbelief or skepticism pushing my one relative away.
> 
> I also have never had a substance abuse problem. Dunno if that makes a difference, but it is possible.
> 
> I have no idea why other relatives have not made contact with me.
> 
> I have no idea why your mother has not contacted you. I am not your mother's keeper.
> 
> As for your dog, I did say that only cats and not our dogs have visited, so there is that.
> 
> You are not special - so tell hubby that obviously means you are not deserving of specialness - said sarcastically.
> 
> We live in the vibe we create. You and he have created one- I have another that is much more special. I deserve it.
> 
> That is one possible answer but by no means the only one.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


What you are is delusional.  You are exactly what I don't want to be.  Including your decision to take my comments personally and as justification to make several nasty remarks to me, sniping at the "substance abuse" issue, etc.  LOL, I haven't had a drink in 16 years, so I don't think that's affecting me anymore.  Also, many of the people I know who claim contact with the spirit world, DO currently I have a drink or two.  I do not.

No, you are no role model, RosieS.  You're not a font of knowledge, either. I have a calico cat who zooms around the house like a maniac, I hardly think it's because my deceased cat is chasing her. 

A woman was murdered in my back yard.  A previous occupant of the house says he used to sit on the back porch and converse with her spirit.  yeah, right.  She's not here.  Of course, he used to do a bit of drugs and drink alcohol on a fairly regular basis.  Maybe that had something to do with him being more "receptive" to the spirit world.  I do have respect and keep a gothic cross right on the spot where her body was found, though. I've watched my animals around the area, they don't sense a thing.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I probably should mention that I'm bouncing in and out of the ANGER stage of grief lately. If I seem kind of mean, that's probably why.  Not an excuse, just an explanation.

I'm trying to decide how to carry on (or not) with my life. It's become kind of like a nightmare.  I wake up and remember I'm living in a nightmare.  I used to be someone who would get all joyous because a sunbeam came through the window while I was working in the kitchen, that sort of thing.  I could get all giddy over silly little things.  No more.

I had read a book called "One Thousand Gifts" by Ann Voskamp.  It suggested keeping a list of one thousand "gifts" in your life, one thousand things you are thankful for.  This could be something as small as the sunbeam coming through your kitchen window.  I was up to #316.  I  got that list out the other day to look at it.  The number one thing I had put on my list, the FIRST thing I thought of when thinking about what I was thankful for...was my dog Greta.

And now she's gone.  The other 300-something items don't really mean that much anymore. I'm just trying to figure things out.


----------



## emilynghiem

Dear Koosh: What one of my mentors told me, and all the teachers at the school where she trained and hired us to tutor exceptional, gifted and special needs students,
was that after death she would be moving to a different part of the same house.

She would be able to hear us, even if we couldn't see or hear her.

And she would be working on some other spiritual level or plane to help souls in other ways. So her work with us was over, she was not needed here any more but will have finished her part of the plan, and moved on where her energy and guidance was needed.

so some souls may act as angels and help us on this plane, either on earth or in heaven.

And some souls may move elsewhere and help other people instead.

I would think about it as having a family member serving overseas, and helping other regions out of severe crisis. And it is a sacrifice not to have them with you instead.

if they are needed elsewhere even more, that is where they will focus and go.

if you need them more, then you will have that help or it will come from someone else.

part of the lessons we learn in life is to be at peace and trust the process. not try to dictate how it should go when we can't see the whole plan.

in a classroom, we can't always have the teacher's attention or help 100% of the time.
we have to learn how to work and get things done on our own, and know when and where to get help when we need it, but it may come from other classmates or tutors and not from the teacher or parent or person we thought or wanted to help us. maybe they are too busy helping someone else that nobody else can help but them. so we learn as we go.



Kooshdakhaa said:


> I'm reviving this thread because ever since the death of my doberman, Greta, on January 4, 2014, I've been searching for answers.  Now, I lost my mother in 1986 and that was horrible, but I dealt with it by getting drunk for 10 years.  I lost my Dad in August of 2009, but although I loved him very much, we hadn't spent much time together over the years.  So my grief was manageable.
> 
> But my dog...well, she is a very, very special being to me.  I don't know what to believe, but if there are soulmates, I believe she was my soulmate, come to earth to spend the past 10 years with me, and they were probably the best 10 years of my life.  But now...she's gone.  So I am seeking.  I've cried bitterly every day for 71 days now since she died.  I've never cried for anyone like this before. I iwant her back.
> 
> So, I'm reading a book which is about the exact topic of this thread.  Loved ones contacting us from beyond.  The book is called "Hello from Heaven: A New Field of Research - After-Death-Communication - Confirms that Life and Love are Eternal" by Bill Guggenheim and Judy Guggenheim (ex-spouses)
> 
> I'm only a short way into the book which is a series of accounts by people of contacts they've had with the dearly departed.  Some are just "feelings," some are audible, some are physical, such as feeling a hand on your shoulder, and some are acutal two-way communications.  Some of the communication is telepathic (just in you mind), some is audible, through the ears, some is visual, some is audible and visual, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I don't find myself being comforted and I'm actually getting angry.  I don't like bullshit.  And the question that keeps coming to mind is...why just some people?  Why doesn't everyone get to experience the joy of hearing from loved ones they have lost?  Hmmm?
> 
> I've known people who swear they've experienced this or that paranormal event, and you look at the people and think...yeah, YOU would.  They're often uneducated, naive, gullible.  Or downright dishonest and like attention, even attention they garner by making up stories.
> 
> People will say...oh, no wonder you don't receive any communication, you're shutting it out with your skepticism.
> 
> Not so.  All my life I've been open to the paranormal, or afterlife, etc.  When my mother died in 1986 I shut myself in my bedroom for three days and nights, crying and begging her to communicate with me.  Nothing. So that's why I proceeded to get drunk for 10 years.
> 
> And now, my beloved Greta.  I am so open to a communication or sign from the afterlife, that she is there, that she is okay...that we will meet again.  Nothing.
> 
> So someone explain to me WHY some people are contacted and others aren't?  I'm a decent person, I have a good heart, I rescue animals, I act tough on the outside but am kind-hearted in reality.  So why not ME?
> 
> I'm wondering if the book I'm reading will address this, because to me, it's the elephant in the room.  If this is a natural phenomenon, why some and not others?  I need an answer to this, because otherwise, the only answer I have is the one I've concluded on my own...that the accounts of contact with departed loved ones are bogus.
> 
> I don't want that to be true.  I want there to be an afterlife and I want to see my loved ones again and for everything to be...all right.
> 
> Books like the one I am reading seem to be desperate attempts to justify our existence. There MUST be more than this, right? But I'm afraid this may be all there is. This earthly life and nothing beyond.
> 
> Depressing, huh?  But if anyone is game for more discussion about this, I'd like to talk about it.



P.S. whenever you get negative thoughts about these things, try to focus on forgiveness or sorrow.
When you feel sorrow then open yourself to receive compassion.
When you feel forgiveness then you open yourself to receive healing.

This is the channel that will allow you to connect "unconditionally" with all other souls,
on earth or in heaven. Whatever you can forgive removes any barriers or blockage between us,
so that love transcends death, and overcomes or casts out all fear in the way.

This is the eternal love that not even death can separate.
Keep forgiving, and asking help to remove the negatives,
and you will open your mind, heart and soul to receive more and more fulfillment and unbroken connections spiritually.


----------



## Zoom-boing

K -- have you given any more thought to getting another dog?  If so, do you still feel it's too soon or that perhaps a new dog would help you heal some?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My sister in law invited a Medium over. In my private session with the Medium there was no denying that she was relying specific information that was only know by members of my immediate family and things that were dear to my father when he was on this side of Infinity.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I want some of what you've been smoking...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Big Black Dog said:


> I want some of what you've been smoking...



You had to be there. There's no way for her to possibly have researched it or Googled it. She would have had to have bugged our house in the Bronx 30 years ago for her to relay what she did.


----------



## Dajjal

CrusaderFrank said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some of what you've been smoking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to be there. There's no way for her to possibly have researched it or Googled it. She would have had to have bugged our house in the Bronx 30 years ago for her to relay what she did.
Click to expand...


I have had similarly evidential messages. One where a medium came to the local church from out of town. I had never seen her before, but she told me she had a message from my dead brother. She even gave me his name. I denyed this and she looked crest fallen, and said well hold on to it and ask your family. So I went home and asked my mother, and she admitted she had a baby of the same name that died in the war. My mother was not a spiritualist, and she had never been to the church. I have also had other evidential messages from my grandmother and grandfather, in the years I went to a spiritualist church.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dajjal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some of what you've been smoking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to be there. There's no way for her to possibly have researched it or Googled it. She would have had to have bugged our house in the Bronx 30 years ago for her to relay what she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had similarly evidential messages. One where a medium came to the local church from out of town. I had never seen her before, but she told me she had a message from my dead brother. She even gave me his name. I denyed this and she looked crest fallen, and said well hold on to it and ask your family. So I went home and asked my mother, and she admitted she had a baby of the same name that died in the war. My mother was not a spiritualist, and she had never been to the church. I have also had other evidential messages from my grandmother and grandfather, in the years I went to a spiritualist church.
Click to expand...


Similar experience for me. My dad had a daughter from a previous marriage and the daughter was with him, she had just passed away 6 weeks before and none of us knew that she passed. That's was the message for me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If contact with dead loved ones is possible, it doesn't require a go-between. The very notion is absurd. Mediums are con artists knowledgeable in psychology and manipulating ignorant people much like lawyers who know the law do those that don't. If consciousness endures beyond death, and contact between states is possible, having a 3rd party isn't going to help or hinder that act. It's like saying you need to have a scientist around to make sure gravity doesn't stop working and you float away.


----------



## Meister

Delta4Embassy said:


> If contact with dead loved ones is possible, it doesn't require a go-between. The very notion is absurd. Mediums are con artists knowledgeable in psychology and manipulating ignorant people much like lawyers who know the law do those that don't. If consciousness endures beyond death, and contact between states is possible, having a 3rd party isn't going to help or hinder that act. It's like saying you need to have a scientist around to make sure gravity doesn't stop working and you float away.



Back in the 60's a good friend of mine was killed in an auto accident, he came back and said something to me.....not his image but his voice did and it wasn't in my head, but an external voice.  No medium, no con on my behalf, nothing but the real deal.
PS what he said changed my life and my beliefs forever.  true story....


----------



## Dajjal

Delta4Embassy said:


> If contact with dead loved ones is possible, it doesn't require a go-between. The very notion is absurd. Mediums are con artists knowledgeable in psychology and manipulating ignorant people much like lawyers who know the law do those that don't. If consciousness endures beyond death, and contact between states is possible, having a 3rd party isn't going to help or hinder that act. It's like saying you need to have a scientist around to make sure gravity doesn't stop working and you float away.



Mediums are people that are able to open themselves to higher worlds. Most people cannot do it because their auras are like a strong shell that keeps out psychic forces for their own benefit ,as psychic energy can be disturbing. believe me I know as I was open to psychic energy, and my etheric body was loose. I could feel psychic atmospheres. 

Anyone could try to open their aura and open their chakras, and lots of people could sense something if they tried. But since most people, like yourself, have never tried, how would they know?


----------



## Bill Angel

I'm 66 years old, and I've been having imaginings or fantasies recently of being visited by a cat that I had as a pet when I was very young and whom I assume is long deceased. Cats who are house pets sometimes don't die on ones' property, they just wander off and don't come back. This cat's reappearance in my fantasies is of some concern to me, as it might be an omen suggesting the time is near for me to just "disappear"  or to die.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Delta4Embassy said:


> If contact with dead loved ones is possible, it doesn't require a go-between. The very notion is absurd. Mediums are con artists knowledgeable in psychology and manipulating ignorant people much like lawyers who know the law do those that don't. If consciousness endures beyond death, and contact between states is possible, having a 3rd party isn't going to help or hinder that act. It's like saying you need to have a scientist around to make sure gravity doesn't stop working and you float away.



And you're an expert on this . . . how?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Zoom-boing said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If contact with dead loved ones is possible, it doesn't require a go-between. The very notion is absurd. Mediums are con artists knowledgeable in psychology and manipulating ignorant people much like lawyers who know the law do those that don't. If consciousness endures beyond death, and contact between states is possible, having a 3rd party isn't going to help or hinder that act. It's like saying you need to have a scientist around to make sure gravity doesn't stop working and you float away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're an expert on this . . . how?
Click to expand...


Actually, he makes a good point.  The book I am reading (Hello from Heaven) is a study done of people's experiences with being contacted by deceased loved ones.  They purposely did not include any contacts facilitated by a psychic simply because they were not necessary and psychic-facilitated contacts muddied the water of the study. They had ample cases without  psychics being involved.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

One thing interesting...in this book, "Hello from Heaven"...in some cases many years go by before the deceased makes contact with their living loved one.  In one of the instances I just read, it was 16 years from the time the person died before they made contact.  Supposedly their loved one was going through something very difficult and really needed them, that's why they showed up after all that time.


----------



## Moonglow

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



No loved ones have ever contacted me, but a dead debt collector did...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Still reading my book, "Hello From Heaven," which is a study of ADCs (After Death Communications).  Apparently BELIEVING or BEING RECEPTIVE is not a requirement.  



> A number of interviews we conducted began with a statement similar to Debohrah's "I was a card-carrying skeptic before I had this experience..."  Our research revealed that prior belief in ADCs is not a requirement for having communication with a deceased loved one, as Deborah's special encounter with her brother clearly indicates.



Well, so much for that.

And back to my question...WHY do SOME people get the reassurance of these encounters and some just have to do without?  Still searching for that answer,

Because if my beloved Greta would walk through the room and tap me with her nose just one more time it would change my life forever.  As it is, my life is changed forever by her death and it's not for the better, not at all.

What makes the difference?  Is it just luck?  Or is it based on your worthiness, somehow?  Or what?

Or is it just bullshit.

They say that the people in the study came from all walks of life and socioeconomic backgrounds and were males and females of all ages.  I am curious if anyone looked for a common thread between all these people.

I know, I know, I know...I am talking about mysteries and questions that Mankind has been asking ever since Mankind has existed.  And inventing religions and all sorts of things to assuage their fears.  So, it's kind of silly to be demanding answers on this forum.

But I keep hoping that someone will give me something to cling to.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, wait, the stupid book contradicts itself!



> Vincent's wife and two daughters may have wondered why he appeared only to Hal. Unfortunately, there can be hurt feelings when one family member is contacted but the others are not. Since some people are more recpetive to having ADCs than others, the one who died probably contacts the person who is most open and mostl likely to  deliver a personal message to the whole family.



Well, I AM receptive.  Please let me see Greta one more time, just for a few seconds.  Then I'll KNOW. And I won't care what anyone else thinks.  I'll KNOW she's okay and waiting for me on the other side.


----------



## Dajjal

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oh, wait, the stupid book contradicts itself!



Kooshdakhaa, if you are interested here is a book that claims to be an account of the afterlife. I would be pleased if you would read some of it and tell me what you think.

LIFE IN THE WORLD UNSEEN


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Dajjal said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, the stupid book contradicts itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa, if you are interested here is a book that claims to be an account of the afterlife. I would be pleased if you would read some of it and tell me what you think.
> 
> LIFE IN THE WORLD UNSEEN
Click to expand...


Thank you for the recommended reading! I have purchased the book from Amazon and downloaded it to my Kindle.  I will let you know what I think.  Hopefully I'll be able to read some of it this weekend.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

By the way, I like this quote in your signature, Dajjal:



> I cannot believe that there is any being in this universe who has created a human soul for eternal pain. I would rather that every god would destroy himself; I would rather that we all should go to eternal chaos, to black and starless night, than that just one soul should suffer eternal agony.
> Robert G. Ingersoll (1833-99):



I have always had a hard time believing that a God who supposedly loves us could damn us to eternal horrible suffering.

There is a book called The Shack, has anyone read it?  I love the description in that book...for those who have children, do you love your children.  If they do something bad, do you still love them?

The book suggest that is how God perceives us, as His chidren.  If we do bad, He loves us.  It doesn't make sense that he would cast us into hellfires to burn and suffer for eternity.  I mean, Jeez-Louise!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

My wife, my daughter, my father, my wife, and my sisters have, since each of their deaths, 'touched' me not contacted me.  I cannot be any more precise than that.

Things unseen do happen, I believe.  My mother and I could communicate simple thoughts, such as "come here", "I need you," "danger," "I love you," and so forth from distances beyond sound.

The membrane between the seen and the unseen, I think, is much, much thinner than most folks understand.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kooshdakhaa said:


> By the way, I like this quote in your signature, Dajjal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that there is any being in this universe who has created a human soul for eternal pain. I would rather that every god would destroy himself; I would rather that we all should go to eternal chaos, to black and starless night, than that just one soul should suffer eternal agony.
> Robert G. Ingersoll (1833-99):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had a hard time believing that a God who supposedly loves us could damn us to eternal horrible suffering.
> 
> There is a book called The Shack, has anyone read it?  I love the description in that book...for those who have children, do you love your children.  If they do something bad, do you still love them?
> 
> The book suggest that is how God perceives us, as His chidren.  If we do bad, He loves us.  It doesn't make sense that he would cast us into hellfires to burn and suffer for eternity.  I mean, Jeez-Louise!!!
Click to expand...


I agree with you 100%.  My God is a God of infinite second chances and love beyond comprehension.  The religious who believe in a punitive, merciless Judge are wrong, I think.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

So, anyway, I've been reading this book, "Hello from Heaven," about communications from deceased loved ones.  I've been searching for answers since my beloved dog Greta died January 4.  Throughout the book I was wondering...what about animals...is anyone ever contacted by deceased animals?  And then finally, near the end, this paragraph:



> Many people have asked us whether deceased pets ever return to visit their masters.  Yes, they do!  We've heard several reports of ADCs involving beloved animals, including dogs, cats, a rabbit, and even a horse. We'll gladly devote an entire chapter in our next book to this subject if we receive enough valid accounts.



Well, I can only hope.  It would change my life if I were to have contact with Greta from the other side.  Because otherwise, life is looking pretty bleak from here on out.

I'm beginning to understand why some really old people sit in rockers and stare blankly at their folded hands.  They've just experienced too much grief, too much loss, and they're just waiting for it all to end.  Just my theory.  My Dad had come to that.  He'd just sit in his chair and twiddle his thumbs.  I'm starting to have some insight into that.

I know, I'm getting to be a real Debbie Downer, lately.  Sorry.


----------



## Gracie

Gracie came to me last night. I spoke of it in the other thread.
I don't expect her again. The visit last night was good enough for me. I want her to be happy and not worry about me.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

JakeStarkey said:


> My wife, my daughter, my father, my wife, and my sisters have, since each of their deaths, 'touched' me not contacted me.  I cannot be any more precise than that.
> 
> Things unseen do happen, I believe.  My mother and I could communicate simple thoughts, such as "come here", "I need you," "danger," "I love you," and so forth from distances beyond sound.
> 
> The membrane between the seen and the unseen, I think, is much, much thinner than most folks understand.



JakeStarkey, it sounds like you have dealt with a lot of loss.   Any words of wisdom you can offer?  Sounds like you have strong faith in God. Is that what keeps you going?

When you say your deceased loved ones have "touched" you, I have an idea of what you mean, because that is one of the types of ADCs (after death communications) discussed in the book I just read.  I would imagine that such "contact" was very comforting?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> Gracie came to me last night. I spoke of it in the other thread.
> I don't expect her again. The visit last night was good enough for me. I want her to be happy and not worry about me.



G, what other thread?


----------



## katsteve2012

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



I believe I was contacted once by my Grandmother. In September of 1978 a PSA jet collided with a smaller plane and all 144 people on the plane died. I was supposed to have been on that plane. The night before it took off, I dreamed about my Grandmother and she was telling me that I needed to stay home because "she was coming to visit". When I woke up the next morning, I had overslept and missed the flight, but what was even more strange, a picture of her that i kept in my wallet that I had been looking for that I thought I had lost was on the floor beside the bed. An hour later I heard on the radio that the plane had crashed. I ended up taking a Greyhound Bus home because flights for that airline were all cancelled for the rest of the day......of course I didn't mind the inconvenience.


----------



## chikenwing

As much as I would love to speak to my two brothers again,I haven't been contacted,I have called my one brothers phone a few times just to hear his voice,but haven't in a very long time,still have his number in mine,but it kinda silly,there is much more to this world than meets the eye,I await our next meeting.


----------



## longknife

Yes. But I ain't gonna explain when or where. NOYB.


----------



## Zoom-boing

longknife said:


> Yes. But I ain't gonna explain when or where. NOYB.



You could have just, you know, not posted anything if you didn't want to share. Just a thought.


----------



## Zoom-boing

katsteve2012 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I was contacted once by my Grandmother. In September of 1978 a PSA jet collided with a smaller plane and all 144 people on the plane died. I was supposed to have been on that plane. The night before it took off, I dreamed about my Grandmother and she was telling me that I needed to stay home because "she was coming to visit". When I woke up the next morning, I had overslept and missed the flight, but what was even more strange, a picture of her that i kept in my wallet that I had been looking for that I thought I had lost was on the floor beside the bed. An hour later I heard on the radio that the plane had crashed. I ended up taking a Greyhound Bus home because flights for that airline were all cancelled for the rest of the day......of course I didn't mind the inconvenience.
Click to expand...


Holy cow.  See when I hear things like this I truly believe that they are 'there' ... wherever 'there' is.  Incredible encounter thanks for sharing that kat.


----------



## katsteve2012

Zoom-boing said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I was contacted once by my Grandmother. In September of 1978 a PSA jet collided with a smaller plane and all 144 people on the plane died. I was supposed to have been on that plane. The night before it took off, I dreamed about my Grandmother and she was telling me that I needed to stay home because "she was coming to visit". When I woke up the next morning, I had overslept and missed the flight, but what was even more strange, a picture of her that i kept in my wallet that I had been looking for that I thought I had lost was on the floor beside the bed. An hour later I heard on the radio that the plane had crashed. I ended up taking a Greyhound Bus home because flights for that airline were all cancelled for the rest of the day......of course I didn't mind the inconvenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  See when I hear things like this I truly believe that they are 'there' ... wherever 'there' is.  Incredible encounter thanks for sharing that kat.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the thread. I do believe that in cases of imminent danger or even regular daily life that they do reach out to warn us.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, here's a new twist. I've been reading up on grieving and I run across statements like this:



> &#8220;Besides [these] symptoms, you might imagine that you see, hear, or can even touch your lost loved one: This is also normal. These experiences are called illusions or hallucinations,&#8221; says Edison Houpt, MD, HCC, a grief expert in Pasadena, Calif.



Source: Is There A Normal Mourning Period? - CarePages.com

Basically, some psychologist say that when we think we are contacted by deceased loved ones it is just illusions or hallucinations.

Well, I'll tell you what...I'm a big skeptic. But these psychologists' writing this off to illusions or hallucinations just does not add up.

Some of these contacts with the deceased loved ones occur before the person even knows their loved one has died!! How do the 'psychologists' explain that? And many of these occurences are corroborated because more than one person is visited by the loved one in separate incidents before anyone even knows they died.  Or sometimes more than one person is present at one visitation and they both witness it at the same time.

In addition, some of these visits are many years after the person died and their  loved one is not really actively grieving anymore.  So how can these visitations be illusions or hallucinations brought on by grief if they occur many years later when the person has pretty much healed from the grief.

Or the person who is visited is not that close to the deceased loved one, but is asked to pass a message along to a loved one who WAS very close to the deceased person. But the person who is visited is not really grieving.

I can think of other flaws in the psychologists' offhanded dismissal of these phenomenon as being illusions or hallucinations.  If you Google "hallucinations grieving" several articles will come up and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dajjal

I was warned by some subtle power in a way that probably saved my life, or saved me from serious injury. My motorcycle was parked in the street, and when I went to get on it I had a feeling something was wrong. I tried the brakes and someone had undone the back brake rod so that it did not work.
My riding style was such that I would normally have jetted down the street and pulled up sharply at the junction, which was a crossroads. If I had done that with no back brake I would have certainly gone straight out into the crossroad, with a good chance of getting run down. To this day I do not know what sixth sense warned me, but something did.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Dajjal said:


> I was warned by some subtle power in a way that probably saved my life, or saved me from serious injury. My motorcycle was parked in the street, and when I went to get on it I had a feeling something was wrong. I tried the brakes and someone had undone the back brake rod so that it did not work.
> My riding style was such that I would normally have jetted down the street and pulled up sharply at the junction, which was a crossroads. If I had done that with no back brake I would have certainly gone straight out into the crossroad, with a good chance of getting run down. To this day I do not know what sixth sense warned me, but something did.



By the way, Dajjal, I have not had a chance to read the  book "Life in the World Unseen" yet, but I have it on my Kindle.  So much to read and so little time!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Dajjal said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, the stupid book contradicts itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa, if you are interested here is a book that claims to be an account of the afterlife. I would be pleased if you would read some of it and tell me what you think.
> 
> LIFE IN THE WORLD UNSEEN
Click to expand...


Dajjal, I just wanted to let you know that I have now read this book. The one thing that disturbed me was there was absolutely no mention of animals!  I was skimming quite a bit, so maybe I missed a reference to animals in the afterlife, but I don't think so.  Because it's my dog Greta I'm concerned about.  She died January 4, 2014, a little over five months ago. I'm still crying every day.

However...I see that there have been subsequent books by the same author and animals are included in the afterlife.  Thank God for that!

Regarding contact...I did have a dream about Greta.  This was not a "lucid" dream and would not be that remarkable except for one thing...I have not been remembering my dreams for several years.  Seriously, I either don't dream at all, or I'm aware that I may have had a dream but can't remember it at all.  For years this has been the case.

But I dreamt about Greta and I remembered the dream clearly when I woke up.  In the dream I was watching a video of her and my other doberman playing...I was watching the video on a small video camera, holding the camera out and watching on the small screen. Suddenly, Greta turned toward the camera and came right up to it and as she did the camera disappeared and it was her! Not a video but her there, all excited and happy and wagging her whole body! I took her face in my hands and said, "Oh, Greta, Greta, it's you! I love you!!!" and kissed her on the nose. And then I woke up.

My spirits were greatly lifted by this dream and I cannot discount the fact that this is the first dream I've remembered in years!  That's kind of odd, don't you think?

I had just gone through a horrible two weeks of anxiety, I thought I was losing my mind and didn't know how much I could take. Then, it passed and I began to feel normal again. Still grieving, but without that horrible free-floating anxiety.  And then, after a couple of days I had the dream.

One thing about the book, "Life in the World Unseen," it made it seem quite possible that there is something beyond.  I don't know, there was just something plausible about it as described in that book.


----------



## emilynghiem

Zoom-boing said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever been contacted by a deceased loved one.  Did you do anything to facilitate the occurrence?



1. I had an experience where I felt the spirit of a distressed young girl urging me to help, like a life and death struggle. I could not hear any voice or see anything, just felt the impression of a young girl "screaming" for help as if tugging at me in a violent thrashing struggle not to die.

2. A friend told me her family was together when the "ghost" or "image" of their dead father walked into the room and all of them saw it.

3. A young man I met in a play we were in together told me he used to hear the ghost of his dead grandfather shuffling in the hallway and scaring him at night.

4. A friend I made when researching the death penalty said the night her son disappeared, she got a panicked impression that he was drowning and screaming for help. She hired a PI who traced the tracks of the suspect's vehicle to the edge of water in Louisiana where it assumed he was dumped to be eaten up by alligators to hide the evidence of his murder.
She told me she felt him suffering, drowing and screaming as if it were happening in her immediate presence.

5. After mentor of mine passed away in Oct 2001, at one point when I was still grieving, I felt her presence in the front seat of my car, as if she was sitting and smiling quietly. I just said Thank you Jean and she went away, it was if she was giving a last chance to say goodbye. She always told me and the other teachers that after she passed, she would be able to see and hear us, but we would not be able to see or hear her. She would be in a different room or hall way of the same house, and just working on a different spiritual level than the plane of earth/reality where we still are, and not to worry but trust it was how things are supposed to work and she has work to do as a spiritual guide on higher levels.

6. One day when I was falling asleep on the road in traffic, I felt my arm suddenly jerk the steering wheel to keep me in my lane.
I do not drive that well or react that precisely when awake, much less dozing off. I felt it was the spirit of an angel watching out for me.
I don't think it was someone I knew closely, my impression is that it was a friend of my boyfriend's older sister I didn't know that well but I went to his funeral.
I think it was him looking out for me because my boyfriend looked out for him who was the best friend of his sister, and I have also been trying to help her with moral support.
So somehow it is important that we help each other, and this incident made me think it was him intervening, for some reason. Because I am supposed to stay alive and keep helping, not die on the road!

For these experiences, if there is unnatural disruption or suffering involved,
I believe there could be witchcraft, sorcery, occult or other ill will or spiritism/manipulation.

If the experience is to help people progress spiritually in understanding and growth,
then this is not caused by negative manipulation.

I believe it is disruptive to try to manipulate things for control or self-will. The correct way to address spiritual conflict is by prayer for forgiveness, healing and peace. It should never be manipulated by playing with spiritual energy which is dangerous and can easily backfire.


----------



## emilynghiem

The Buddhists teach that especially during the first 7 days after death, the soul of the person is running around on the earth plane outside their body. Every week the soul fades to a more dissipated level. But the first week it is like they are practically there with you "in full," just invisible and not in their physical body. They can hear and see everything like someone else in the room, but you can't see or hear them.

That is why it is important to make peace and have full closure, or this causes added suffering if there are unresolved conflicts and people can't communicate to resolve them.

We should resolve conflicts while we are alive and have direct ability to communicate!
That way, souls can pass smoothly after death and not get held up over past issues.
The people who recover and move through grief the smoothest do so by forgiveness and ability to let go because it helps with closure and feeling the good not focusing on the bad.



Kooshdakhaa said:


> Well, here's a new twist. I've been reading up on grieving and I run across statements like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides [these] symptoms, you might imagine that you see, hear, or can even touch your lost loved one: This is also normal. These experiences are called illusions or hallucinations, says Edison Houpt, MD, HCC, a grief expert in Pasadena, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Is There A Normal Mourning Period? - CarePages.com
> 
> Basically, some psychologist say that when we think we are contacted by deceased loved ones it is just illusions or hallucinations.
> 
> Well, I'll tell you what...I'm a big skeptic. But these psychologists' writing this off to illusions or hallucinations just does not add up.
> 
> Some of these contacts with the deceased loved ones occur before the person even knows their loved one has died!! How do the 'psychologists' explain that? And many of these occurences are corroborated because more than one person is visited by the loved one in separate incidents before anyone even knows they died.  Or sometimes more than one person is present at one visitation and they both witness it at the same time.
> 
> In addition, some of these visits are many years after the person died and their  loved one is not really actively grieving anymore.  So how can these visitations be illusions or hallucinations brought on by grief if they occur many years later when the person has pretty much healed from the grief.
> 
> Or the person who is visited is not that close to the deceased loved one, but is asked to pass a message along to a loved one who WAS very close to the deceased person. But the person who is visited is not really grieving.
> 
> I can think of other flaws in the psychologists' offhanded dismissal of these phenomenon as being illusions or hallucinations.  If you Google "hallucinations grieving" several articles will come up and you can see what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

There was no bad with Greta. Only good. Even her "bad" was good. No amends to make, no regrets, I realized how special she was while she was alive and appreciated every minute I had with her.

166 days, still crying every day, some days more than others.  But I read that tears of grief are liquid love. That's why I'm crying so much and so long. I loved (love) her so much. Somehow that's comforting.

Wow, never thought the greatest love of my life would be a dog.  I always knew she was special. Iused to look at her and say, "Who ARE you?"  It's like I'd known her before, like our relationship went back a long, long ways. Almost like she was sent to be with me for a while in this lifetime and told "You're going to be in the form of a dog, you're only going to have 10 years or so, so be awesome!" So she was.  Still not sure what I should be learning from this.  Right now it's only sadness. It's hard to believe she is gone, the light has gone out of my life. I hope I find her again some day. I will never stop searching for her.


----------

